# 246 Solved Problems book



## vhmehta (Apr 7, 2009)

I wanted to know if anyone who have given exams in past know whether the questions in exam where similar to the one given in 246 Solved structural Enginnering Problems by C. Dale Buckner.

It seems like they are more complicated then 6 minute solution.


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 8, 2009)

It depends on what exam you are taking.

The Structural I exam is similar to the 6 min solutions.

The Structural II exam is similar to the 246 Solved Structural problems book.


----------

